# Does anyone have any info on this loco?



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

My passion for tank locomotives has led me to this picture. I’ve already started building the basic model using the Bachmann 2-6-0 as the power block. The picture is not very good and leaves a lot of the details hidden in the dark of the shadows of the tanks. I’d appreciate it very much if anyone could direct me to any information or (preferably) better pictures of this beast. Thanks for any help.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are a member of NMRA, you can look though their ginormous library. Every month in their Scale Rails Magazine, they have a column with pics of stuff just like that or equally/more weird. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
The caption says T&NO, Texas and New Orleans. This later became part of Southern Pacific. They had a "shop switcher" that looked very similar. Westside models had an HO model in the 70s. I think? 
Good luck, post photos.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Westside did have that brass import, but fitted for espee at a later time than this pic. Really nice model too


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked up the loco in "A Century of Southern Pacific Steam Locomotives" - turns out that's where the photo you posted came from, and there was no other real info than the caption.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
The soft cover book Steam Switchers of the Pacific Lines by Gene Deimling has a section on Southern Pacific shop switchers with lots of photos of locos similiar to this one. It could help with filling in details. 
Here is a link that also might help. http://espee.railfan.net/sp_steam_shop-switchers.html 

Here is one more http://www.yesteryeardepot.com/SP221.JPG


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much to all who responded! Paul, your links were very helpful. I captured several pictures and will refer to them as I use whatever creativity is necessary to put the finishing touches on the model. 
The locos in the pictures are indeed a strange collection of uglies cobbled together to do specific tasks. Handrails, ladders and walkways going everywhere. I may be tempted to add a few features to #1202 as she was a bit....plain. 
Thanks for the help, all. Now, it's back to work. I'll post pictures (if the site will allow) when the loco is further along.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

I know what I did messed up the overall picture and I blew it up a good bit, but maybe it will help you see what's hidden in the shadows some

Lightened and Enlarged Picture


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. It does bring out many of the details and will help. I'm still wondering just what that dark rectangular shape is above the steam chest. Is it just a shadow from a step? 

A number of pictures have shown up. This one shows the "other" side of a similar locomotive and answers a lot of my questions about what went on on the back side. 








Here's a shot of progress on the models. There are two of them, one for me and one for a friend. 








There will be more as it goes along.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 07/05/2008 8:45 AM

_«snip...» I'm still wondering just what that dark rectangular shape is above the steam chest. Is it just a shadow from a step? «snip...»_
That's what it looks like to me, a step/platform to stand on so you can align the spout when filling the forward tank. Because you can see the rivets and what's either another clean-out plug or builder's plate through the darkness of the shadow.


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

The dark object above the slide valve cover is probably the mfg plate. 

Jerry Barnes 
Plano, TX


----------

